# Meet Seven



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello, Seven and I are new to the site. I recently got Seven from our fabulous PetSmart. She is hairless, and I'm in love with her. She has quite the personality, and always let's you know when she really doesn't like something. Her favorite snacks are peanut butter and lettuce. She isn't fond of cheese, bread, or celery. Seven's dirty looks are amusing.

So, I guess I'll quit babbling, and put up a couple pictures. Sorry for poor quality and blurriness. She's always active and refuses to stand still.

























Also been thinking about a couple thinks. 1) Getting Seven a cage mate, since my boyfriend and I can't give her our absolute attention all the time. I'm afraid she gets pretty bored in her cage. 2) Making a blog for my amusement and the amusement of anyone who would also be entertained by a rat's adventures.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Def get her a cage mate.
And please avoid petsmarts. They are most certaintly not "fabulous"


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree, I would definitely get her a cage mate. Just make sure you have a large enough cage for two before doing so. And as mentioned, pet store rats really aren't the best option. I know there are some people on here who can help you find a rescue or a good breeder. She is adorable though!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

I know it isn't fabulous. I was iffy about getting one there honestly. I know the cage is large enough. To be honest, it's just a large bird cage. And I prefer the bird cage to any rat cage I've had before. It's wide, tall, and provides space to climb around - which she seems to love a lot. So, if you guys are as sure as I am, I'm gonna get her a cage mate as soon as I can. Luckily the PetSmart that is near me is the best with animals that I have ever seen. Their pets are actually pretty tame, well cared for, and healthy. I might shoot for a smaller pet store though. One where I can get one a little younger than three to four months.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,21120.0.html that may be a good thing to read before you buy another from a pet store. Good to know Seven will be getting a buddy, rats are such social animals it really isn't fair for them to be alone  She will be very happy!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

She certainly is beautiful! And I hate to be another person to critisize you, but peanut butter can kill rats by chocking them. It's much too sticky. But there are plenty of other treats out there that rats adore, so I'm sure Seven can make due with something else. ^^


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Agreed, BUT if your rat really loves it, it can be used if you water it down into a more runny mixture.
Try mixing it with some oatmeal, and add a few blue berries. It's like rat sinful desert.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

I know peanut butter is sticky, which is why I rarely give it to her, and do so in small amounts. It's also pretty soft so she doesn't have much trouble with it. And to make sure she really is safe, I watch her just in case she does start to choke.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

You will have to post photos of her & her cage mate when you get her one =) and since everyone else covered everything else, something you can try is I THINK they make peanut butter flavored Yogies.... My guys LOVE the cheese flavored ones hehehe


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

You know how else they can get the peanut-butter fix without as much risk? Make treats for them. Use a recipe for peanutbutter dog buiscuts or something of the sort. They really enjoy them.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I felt like a derp, I gave my rats dog biscuits and they ignored them. I tossed them, then my BF got more. He wet them and the rats INHALED THEM.

So try some dog biscuits with water on them, your rats will thank you!

Pics of 7, and future cagemate?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

I will certainly post pictures of Seven and her cage mate as soon as I get her. And y'know, that's a great idea. I actually had an idea about it, because I know they make dog treats with stuff like that. If anyone can help me find a couple treat recipes, that would be even more awesome. 

OH, and if anyone wants to see my first boy, I think I still have a couple pictures of him from when he was a few months old. (He got HUGE by the time he was almost 2.)


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I made some using flour, water, and peanutbutter..put them in the oven to dry them out and harden them and the rats would kill to eat them. Just be sure you mix all the ingredients REALLY well. Oh, and avoid brands of peanutbutter like skippy, jif, etc. It has Hydrodgenated oil, which is bad for us and worse for rats. Use organic peanut butter for the rats, like Adams.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, I guess I'll message you, Kinsey. 


*Edit:* Seven will be getting a new friend at the end of this week. I'm so excited. I hope they become good pals.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

That is wonderful! Look forward to some photos


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Photos I shall give.  I'm happy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, Seven won't be getting that friend for a little longer than expected. That's okay, though. So far she seems happy, and is way to excitable at times as it is. However, I have decided to throw out a picture of her stuff. I know it's not great, especially the cage. It's just an old bird cage we had for our cockatiels. I washed it with soap and water before I let her move in, so now it's all rat-dirt. I just cleaned it, too. I really like the bedding. I buy it cheap at Walmart, but does wonders. No smell, easy to clean, and Seven likes to put it in her food bowl so I don't know when it's actually empty. (What a dork.) She's small for now, and I know with two rats it'll get crowded as they get bigger. I do plan on something larger when I have the money. I wish to move before I do that though. What would be the point of setting up a huge cage just to have to take it apart and move it? xD


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have used that bedding from Walmart as well and it does work really well. It is about the same as the Carefresh bedding. 

Can't wait to see pics of the new buddy. How come the delay?


----------



## mozes (Jan 7, 2011)

Kiko said:


> Def get her a cage mate.
> And please avoid petsmarts. They are most certaintly not "fabulous"


I Have to disagree, Petsmarts are significantly better than most others, Two of my boys are from there and they are perfectly healthy, along with every other pet that I or people i know have purchased there. They are given adequate living space, healthy food and fresh water, It is PetCo that i dislike, they often cram 7-10 rats in a 15 gallon tank at a time .


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

I really like PetSmart. They only order the rats they have room for, and I've watched the caretakers pet some of the rats in some feeble attempt to make them semi-social. It's honestly where I wish to purchase my next rat since Seven is not only healthy, but full of absolutely awesome personality. They also keep only females so no one can purchase and breed. Completely understandable. A number one effort to keep people from getting unwanted pets!

But, when I went there yesterday, they told me they'd recently received a few rats, but the demand was so high that they were gone fast. A new group won't be in for a couple of weeks. So, I either get lucky and come across someone with a nice, young female to pal up with Seven, or I wait the two weeks. I might just wait so I can also save money to get toys for the cage.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Fact is, Petsmart gets rats from a Rat Mill just like every other pet store.

That's a fact.

I don't care if the rats are eating out of a solid gold bowl, they are still from rat mills, and the money you pay for them goes to supply more rats from rat mills.
That's the bottom line.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, I guess I'm saving a rat from a store that buys from a rat mill.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't sound so proud jeez.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sorry, but you just seem way too touchy. Yes, it's a great pet to have. No, mills aren't good and they do unnecessary things to make money. And yes, there are feeder breeders out there. Not everyone is completely inhumane about these things here, but honestly? You make everyone who associates with anyone like that sound aweful, terrible... such. I'm just glad the store ITSELF does what it can to care for an animal. So maybe you shouldn't sound so proud. You come off as rude. All I've seen since I joined is flaming people for stupid things, pushy opinions, and "facts." Sue me for saying thing, but I was in fact a breeder, and yes, some of the rats were fed to snakes. I didn't kill them with artificial means. They were fed live. It's natural, and a snake has to eat too. But some of them were also pets, and I gave everyone all the attention I possibly could in a day. They were cleaned weekly, fed and water daily, and the ones that weren't eaten lived HAPPILY until my freaking house burned down. Ban me for saying that, I don't care anymore. But I won't be pushed around by over opinionated people who think they are always right about everything. :| 

No one is perfect, so stop it.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Maybe you should listen to what we have to say, I would rather see ALL stores that carry pets have the right taken away.

With so many in rescues, it's just not right.

And you were a breeder. A terrible one to. BYB.

If it's so bad here. Leave.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

*********************************

*EDITED TO REMOVE INAPPROPRIATE CONTENT*


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Sigh, had to come to this.
BAN


----------



## rissa1227 (Feb 23, 2011)

there is never going to be no animal mills. its just the fact of life. its vital that the petstores take care of the animals that come into their care. for some people, supporting a humane petstore is just as important to them. the petsmart i work at and the majority of petsmarts go above and beyond to take care of animals. we also do not bring in new animals until the current stock is sold or adopted. Petsmarts have STRICT Policies and procedures and we get random checks by the head lady and ALL animals must have all necessary items or we would be chewed out. all animals get vet attention and we are told to socialize animals during downtime.. which is why if you have caring employees working at the store, you will get loving socialized bubs. 5 of my rats are petsmart rats, either purchased or adopted, and are very healthy and loving. except for ram, i didnt treat his URI when he was around 5 months old and had him on all the wrong stuff, once i learned about rats i rectified everything but he still has permanent lung scarring . i know some people are totally against petstores, and thats your opinion but do not shove it down other members throats who appreciate a sweet, well cared for petsmart rat. i personally think they are one of the best stores, and we do NOT get our animals from huge suppliers, but local suppliers, and i am glad that i have such wonderful sweet rats


----------



## mozes (Jan 7, 2011)

If it wasn't for petsmart I wouldn't have my wonderful buddies Nikolai and Odie, even if they do come from mills, those rats deserve a chance at a happy life just like any other rat. sorry not all rats can be born from a prize winning mother and father from a prize winning breeder. and By the way, you have no right to criticize and judge Chemical the way you did in that post Kiko.


----------



## rissa1227 (Feb 23, 2011)

theres always flaming about people who get petsmart rats. its one of the main things that frustrate me. it is a viable venue for getting healthy loving rats and if you choose not to go that route, than thats ok, but you are not going to make people feel any better by screaming at them, telling them they are a bad owner, or making them feel like crap about their decision. a petsmart purchase can be a wise, educated, and ideal choice for some rat owners. if you do your research and be sure the rats are healthy, bright eyed, socialized enough, and they are in good conditions than you can wind up with a great pet! i support my petsmarts in my area, because they do go above and beyond in their level of care and i wont let anyone tell me otherwise.
ram and bam are both 2 year old petsmart boys. my first rats. ram has lung scarring from my poor ownership, but bam has never had a URI in his life and is a beast of a 2 year old!
my other 3 petsmart rats are also very healthy and were easy to socialize.
my coworker has 3 female petsmart rats, 2 years old, NO tumors. 
so just because they are petstore rats, alot seem to have fairly good genes, and ram is the only one i have susceptible to uris.


----------



## wheeljack (Mar 17, 2011)

Kiko had every right to say what she did.
There is nothing inherently wrong with rats from Petsmart.
What is wrong is that buying that rat puts money in the pockets of mills--no exceptions Rissa. They may be small mills/byb's, but they are still mills. Your Petsmart may use a different mill, but it is a mill all the same. There is not a reputable breeder on the planet who would ever sell to a pet store.

Mozes, there are thousands of rats sitting in shelters and rescues that need a home--you do not need to go to a 'prize winning breeder' for a pet. 

The rat you get from Petsmart (and I have one myself) may be healthy and well socialized, but when you buy it you are dooming several others to be bred to take it's place. Supporting mills is never a wise nor ideal choice. Kiko was absolutely correct to educate people on this point and there was nothing even remotely resembling a flame in her post. The reality is ugly, sometimes it needs to be conveyed with ugly words.


----------



## mozes (Jan 7, 2011)

i disagree with what was said about being a terrible breeder. unless you know someone personally, don't judge them. we are humans, not gods.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am going to lock this.

Things got a little heated. But I stand in defense that I did not flame anyone. 
What Seven did was a suicide post.

The fact is mills are mills. Small, large, tiny, huge, whatever. And I wish people were not biased just because THEY have a rat from petsmart. The rats are not the problem, the problem is supporting a place that buys from mills.

You would not buy a puppy from a pet store. Why a rat?


----------

